
Recruiting SysAdmin/DevOps? Curious how easy it is - alexgotoi
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeBYnBGxlqDI2mWRRbS6fqA41o5VXgSGjhhf28l2xphlSXQGQ/viewform
======
alexgotoi
Feel free to ask anything or tell us your thoughts.

